

'The Idea Factory': How Bell Labs invented the future - saber3004
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/21/2887206/jon-gertner-idea-factory-bell-labs-great-american-age-innovation-book-review

======
saber3004
This is technically a book review, but reads like a regular article. It's
really amazing how much came out of Bell Labs.

